# Murder mystery ride



## ClassAct (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking for ideas on how to plan a murder mystery trail ride. Has anyone ever done one or ridden in one? Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That sounds really cool. I watched an episode of the saddle club where they had to look for clues to figure out where they were going... not quite the same... but maybe your clues could be to figure out who did it?


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

MMmm I have taken part it murder mystery dinners and in treasure hunts on horseback but never a murder mystery trail ride, sounds like great fun though.


----------

